# Oil change place overfilled (5 full quarts). Best way to get a quarter/half a quart out?



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Personally, I wouldn't worry about an cup of oil.... But:









Or if you'll never use it again get on of the $15 red ones with a hose on each end. Should be available an Amazon, or at NAPA, Harbor Freight, Canadian Tire, Tractor Supply, Farm&Family, Etc ...


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Every change I've done on my 14 CTD since I bought it I've always just put the whole 5qt jug in during the change. After running it and double checking the stick it seemed to be right at the full mark.

That said this is the extractor I use to do my oil changes.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

I use a manual vac pump all the time on my Audi. Paid a bit less than the 1 shown above. My only complaint with it is the seals in it will leak if you leave the oil in for any length of time. I have learned the hard way to empty it as soon as I am done with the oil change.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

JettatoCruze said:


> So I just got back from an oil change place taking my own oil and filter and having a video of where the hidden filter is pulled up so the car was less of a nightmare for them to change. Of course since I'm so concerned with trying to show them where the filter is, I miss where she dumps all 5 quarts of the Amsoil oil I bought into the car. I've read some horror stories on how overfilling diesels in particular is a big deal so can anyone recommend to me whats my best way to get a small amount of oil out of the crankcase?
> 
> 
> I dont have an oil extractor because I've always been under the impression the 20$ worth of labor to not have to get under a car and the disposal was worth it. I'll **** sure be buying one now. Can anyone recommend ones better than the ones you see on Amazon?


The car takes just under 5 qts so you should be OK. I was doing a full 5 qts for around 120k miles on mine. I only recently switched to doing a 4-4.5 qt oil change so that I can better keep an eye on the level. I do wonder if overfilling can lead to some oil leaks so now I'm being more careful. My last oil change, I actually only had to add 4 qts to get it 1/2 way up the crosshatch, so some does remain in the engine between changes. Next oil change, you're best bet is to buy 5 qts and only give them 4 and tell them to check the level after 4 then just add a little more in to get it about 1/2 way up the crosshatch area. That way you can track whether your vehicle is using or making oil. They may not do this though because some people think "full" means over the top of the crosshatch.

The last car we bought came with 2 free oil changes. It takes 4.2 qts but the dealer was putting in 6 for some reason. It's pretty crazy.


----------

